# MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending Christmas wishes from my farm to yours!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

We wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cheers to you.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas or whatever you celebrate. And if you don't, I hope you have a wonderful, peace filled day. The third picture shows you what Christmas looks like in South Texas! Lol every year at Christmas, Fall finally comes to my sweet gum tree!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Cheers to you.


Ohhhh wifeof1...eggnog, Captain Morgan... you are talking my language!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We are currently under 6" of blowing snow. A white Christmas for sure. (Now can the snow go away, please?)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Please send it to me. I would so love a white Christmas!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Yesterday we celebrated with worship, a wonderful meal and presents.

Today we celebrate with a blizzard, Christmas movies and more (yes, MORE) cookie baking!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Stupendous Saturnalia to all.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Stupendous Saturnalia to all.


{{{hugs}}} 
I hope your day is magnificent!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

London Symphony Orchestra playing my favourite Christmas hymn/carols is helping the stress.

Not a single Winter Wonderland within Earshot, YAY! (It is the favorite Christmas song around here, all 500 versions are constantly playing, everywhere you go) Also, oddly, a Country version of Jingle Bell Rock...

The overtly martial air of The Little Drummer Boy is decidedly unchristmassy without lyrics though... I think I prefer the lyrics to be there for Christmas.

My goats are frozen into the pens, I can't open the gates yet. They are unhappy. Probably because they can hear the music but can't encircle the house and add their clamour.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

merry Christmas to all
It white here too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We shut ours in today. And we left the gate open so it doesn't get frozen shut in the blizzard!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> The third picture shows you what Christmas looks like in South Texas!


And your second picture shows your version of the partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> And your second picture shows your version of the partridge in a pear tree!


Lol yes!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It froze for the first time in a week or so here. No snow. Can't say I'm unhapppy about that though


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoying Seattle's first White Christmas since 2008.
(We never have one at home.)














And lots of fun, yummy baking!!!!










MERRY CHRISTMAS! GOD BLESS US ALL, EVERY ONE!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So glad you got snow for Christmas @ luvmyherd! Have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So glad you got snow for Christmas @ luvmyherd! Have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of Christmas carols, the local rock station played all the old rock bands and their versions of various Christmas carols. Guns N Roses singing "White Christmas" with Axl's gravely voice certainly was interesting, to say the least! :haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Guns N Roses singing "White Christmas" with Axl's gravely voice certainly was interesting, to say the least! :haha:


I can only imagine. Lucky you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Christmas in the emergency room for daughter and dh. Looking like my grandson has appendicitis.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh Goathiker, that's awful! He must be in terrible pain. I hope he recovers quickly. As for my Christmas, I woke up, looked out my bedroom window & tried to convince myself there were 2 large chickens in the goat pen--but no, it was surprise twins, a girl & boy, all wet out there in the cold! Can NOT figure out how mom got pregnant!! My daughter & I were trying to get them dried, cords dipped & set up a maternity suite while my twin boys clamored to start opening presents. Had about a quarter bale of shavings & of course no place to buy straw...whew! Luckily they seem big & healthy & all seems well. Not sure about vaccines as normally would have vaccinated mom before she kidded...


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all! 

We also have a white Christmas. Not a ton of snow, but enough.

wifeof1 - It looks like you are having a fabulous Christmas! Once the kids get to bed, I will likely be celebrating in a similar manner


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

just to be mean to all the folks who have snow It's sun and blue sky here


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

To all the posters here on The Goat Spot, you all are so very kind and caring. Just a great bunch of down to earth good folks. God bless you all and Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

To all the posters here on The Goat Spot, you all are so very kind and caring. Just a great bunch of down to earth good folks. God bless you all and Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

{{{@goathiker }}}


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas!

Hope your grandson is ok, Goathiker.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh, @goathiker how is he doing?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh goathiker, I sure hope all is well with your grandson.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things goathiker?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh dear goathiker. I hope things are working out well. Please let us know.
We are enjoying watching as the beautiful sunshine today melts the lovely snow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's fine. Appendicitis, they are giving him antibiotics and monitoring him. It was caught early.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So glad he's doing alright!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad to hear that! Didn't know it was treatable with antibiotics. That's great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going good.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Antibiotics are way better than surgery!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Amen to that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

oh, GoatHiker! I'm so glad he's okay!


----------

